# Why so many prefer tren acetate to enanthate?



## Digitalash (May 30, 2011)

I can understand if you've never run tren before and aren't sure how you'll react, but for those who have alot of experience with it why do you still prefer acetate? Just seems like an excessive amount of pinning unless there's some reasoning behind it that I'm missing. So why do YOU personally prefer acetate?


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (May 30, 2011)

many people can not handle the sides, so if you run tren a, it will clear in about 4 days. but if you run tren e, than it will take 7-8 days to clear. i like tren a because i can easy control the dosage.


----------



## alphabolic (May 30, 2011)

SUPERFLY1234 said:


> many people can not handle the sides, so if you run tren a, it will clear in about 4 days. but if you run tren e, than it will take 7-8 days to clear. i like tren a because i can easy control the dosage.


 
this.  also, aren't blood levels more stable with more frequent injections?


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (May 30, 2011)

So far I have noticed no difference between them. I have done both Tren A and Tren E and the only difference for me has been less frequent injections. My body loves Tren apparently. 

I am running 450mg EW of Tren Enanthate right now with only minor night sweats, no insomnia, great gains. I feel like this is enough for me at this time, no need to push the envelope when I am getting great gains at this dose.


----------



## alphabolic (May 30, 2011)

for the tren users here, is the fat loss really that great with tren?  i heard even with a bad diet you'll shed fat on the stuff.


----------



## NJRiot (May 31, 2011)

your not shedding shit with a bad diet ... except the loot ya droped on the gear


----------



## BigBird (May 31, 2011)

I'll say that yes, the fat loss is quite pronounced on Tren.  My diet could be better and I've been shedding and burning fat in such a way I couldn't dream of without Tren's help.  However, if my diet were better, I would benefit even more from Tren's fat loss power.  I'd say Tren Ace might be the consensus favorite because we, as a people, are seeking the instant gratification of Tren.  Tren E or Tren Hex require some more patience vs. Tren Ace.  Plus, we like to be "in control" which means the short ester Ace is easier to manipulate and control blood levels, pinning, etc.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (May 31, 2011)

I would have to disagree about the fat loss. If I eat like a maniac on Tren, I'll gain body fat. However, the amount gained is less than if I would have, if not on Tren.

Tren is a magic bullet, but only to a certain extent. Also people need to keep something in mind when comparing Tren E to Tren Ace.

The amount of actual Tren is higher in Ace.







Note 87% versus 72%, no wonder people are noticing more gains with Ace versus Enanthate.... they're just taking in a higher dose.


----------



## irish_2003 (May 31, 2011)

tren ace is stronger mg/mg and since it's fast estered it's easier to modify doses throughout the run depending on how it's affecting you.......


----------



## BigBird (May 31, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> I would have to disagree about the fat loss. If I eat like a maniac on Tren, I'll gain body fat. However, the amount gained is less than if I would have, if not on Tren.
> 
> Tren is a magic bullet, but only to a certain extent. Also people need to keep something in mind when comparing Tren E to Tren Ace.
> 
> ...


 
Excellent point about more free Tren in the Acetate ester as opposed to the Enathante.  The heavier the ester the less actual substance such as Tren as you noted.  However, regarding the fat loss, since I actually sweat profusely 24/7 more so on Tren than anything else, my body must be burnig fat as its metabolism seems boosted while on Tren.  Also, I have noticed a decrease in visceral fat in and around mid-section which I have to attribute to the Tren.  I understand we are all different so surely my metabolism and genetics are combining with Tren to play a factor in this.  I know that if you're looking to burn fat - it's good to sweat!  And I do this to the Umpteenth degree on Tren.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (May 31, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Excellent point about more free Tren in the Acetate ester as opposed to the Enathante.  The heavier the ester the less actual substance such as Tren as you noted.  However, regarding the fat loss, since I actually sweat profusely 24/7 more so on Tren than anything else, my body must be burnig fat as its metabolism seems boosted while on Tren.  Also, I have noticed a decrease in visceral fat in and around mid-section which I have to attribute to the Tren.  I understand we are all different so surely my metabolism and genetics are combining with Tren to play a factor in this.  I know that if you're looking to burn fat - it's good to sweat!  And I do this to the Umpteenth degree on Tren.



I definitely sweat like hell on Tren. My palms and feet and sweating right now as we speak. But you should also be careful you're not becoming dehydrated from all the sweating.


----------



## BigBird (May 31, 2011)

Very true and easy to forget to consume extra water (on top of the kegs of water we should already be drinking) when additional sweating is present.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (May 31, 2011)

Also, don't forget to take it plenty of electrolytes, most notably is potassium and magnesium.

If mine get out of balance, I start noticing muscle spasms and light headedness. 

Drinking too much water with not enough electrolytes is a common problem for many people. One way you can usually tell, is that you drink so much water, yet your lips feel dry and your always thirsty.


----------



## BigBird (May 31, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> Also, don't forget to take it plenty of electrolytes, most notably is potassium and magnesium.
> 
> If mine get out of balance, I start noticing muscle spasms and light headedness.
> 
> Drinking too much water with not enough electrolytes is a common problem for many people. One way you can usually tell, is that you drink so much water, yet your lips feel dry and your always thirsty.


 
Good words Chronic!


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (May 31, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Good words Chronic!



Any time dude. I had to learn this one the hard way.

The best sources for potassium, believe it or not, are celery and spinach.
Bananas are actually only a mediocre source of potassium. So if you want
to stay lean, eat plenty of celery and spinach. (Cooking does not destroy the potassium). Bananas tend to make me gain weight.


----------



## Freeway (May 31, 2011)

great information in this thread...thanks guys


----------



## Boogz1218 (Jun 1, 2011)

Very awesome read so far....looking forward to more people's opinions.  Wanted to give the tren a run after my test e cycle, but I really reallllllly dislike the idea of being a pin cushion for that long.  Chronic, when your on Tren E, what week after you begin your cycle do you begin to feel it?  7 or 8?  The sames as Test?  If so, a 10 week cycle seems like it'd be short lived w/ the two and 12 weeks would be more desirable if the longer ester was the ester of choice.


----------



## BigBird (Jun 1, 2011)

Boogz1218 said:


> Very awesome read so far....looking forward to more people's opinions. Wanted to give the tren a run after my test e cycle, but I really reallllllly dislike the idea of being a pin cushion for that long. Chronic, when your on Tren E, what week after you begin your cycle do you begin to feel it? 7 or 8? The sames as Test? If so, a 10 week cycle seems like it'd be short lived w/ the two and 12 weeks would be more desirable if the longer ester was the ester of choice.


 
Not sure about t/a for Chronic to feel his Tren E but I'm finishing up the Tren Hex (ester a little longer than E) and I was feeling it around Week 4-5.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Jun 1, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> Also, don't forget to take it plenty of electrolytes, most notably is potassium and magnesium.
> 
> If mine get out of balance, I start noticing muscle spasms and light headedness.
> 
> Drinking too much water with not enough electrolytes is a common problem for many people. One way you can usually tell, is that you drink so much water, yet your lips feel dry and your always thirsty.


 
Awesome tip, I been having dry lips for weeks now, I haven't even been on Tren yet, gonna take care of it now, 
chronic, thanks for the heads up!


----------

